
New Surveillance System May Let Cops Use All of the Cameras - eplanit
https://www.wired.com/2016/05/new-surveillance-system-let-cops-use-cameras/
======
zaroth
Are there stats on how many CCTV cameras are deployed in the Bay Area? It
seems like almost every major intersection has cameras pointing at every angle
to see at and into every passing car.

